# What Kind Of Pigeon Is This ??



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I just received this big beautiful guy a few minutes ago. He flew into an office near South Coast Plaza and made himself at home. His foot muffs have been clipped .. no bands.

http://www.rims.net/2007May10

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a beautiful bird.
Is he friendly?
I'll see if I can find him in my pigeon book once I get home.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Charis said:


> What a beautiful bird.
> Is he friendly?
> I'll see if I can find him in my pigeon book once I get home.


He's pretty tame but definitely "grunted" me out real well when I first picked him up. He was named Sean Gordon by my friend who went and rescued him from the office. She had been looking after him for several weeks until the opportunity to bring him down to me presented itself today.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> I just received this big beautiful guy a few minutes ago. He flew into an office near South Coast Plaza and made himself at home. His foot muffs have been clipped .. no bands.
> 
> http://www.rims.net/2007May10
> 
> Terry


A very pretty one.............LOL........don't have a clue.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Good HEAVENS! What a strange looking pigeon! 

I wonder if OTHER feathers had been clipped??? Looks a crossbreed of some kind...Jacobin in background??? What are the breeds with the muffed feet in their backgrounds??

Where are our pigeon breed experts???

Sure is an interesting bird! What are you going to do with him, Terry???


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The closest I could find in the Extraordinary Pigeons book were the German Double-Crested Trumpeter and the English Trumpeter. THis is a link to imaGES OF Trumpeters:

http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search/images/view?back=http%3A%2F%2Fuk.search.yahoo.com%2Fsearch%2Fimages%3Fei%3DUTF-8%26fr%3Dslv1-mdp%26p%3D%2522German%2520Double%2520Crested%2520Trumpeter%2522%26fr2%3Dtab-web&w=248&h=220&imgurl=www.zyworld.com%2Fkevin%7Ekeeler%2FBTC%2Fyellowtrump.jpg&rurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.zyworld.com%2Fkevin%7Ekeeler%2FBTC%2FBreeds1.htm&size=12.5kB&name=yellowtrump.jpg&p=%22German+Double+Crested+Trumpeter%22&type=jpeg&no=1&tt=1&oid=ab27e15212d2b318&ei=UTF-8

Cynthia


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Sure is an interesting bird! What are you going to do with him, Terry???


I'm keeping him  

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Cynthia. I think he is an English Trumpeter .. found these pics of some championship ones: http://community-2.webtv.net/mjackson12/NationalEnglish/

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Can I come visit and kiss his little face?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> I'm keeping him
> 
> Terry



Terry, I don't blame you. He is gorgeous. You know, we were talking about age of pigeons in another thread and this guy looks like he has some age on him too.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I can see why his feet needed trimming! I am glad that you are keeping him.

Cynthia


----------



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

*Unknown pigeon*

English Trumpeter

here's the club website

http://mickey.j.tripod.com/index.htm


Thanks

Link


----------



## Iceland (Jan 28, 2007)

yes it is English Trumpeter.

http://www.zyworld.com/kevin~keeler/BTC/home.htm


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone for the quick ID of the bird. I don't know how old he might be. He is in very good condition weight wise. As I posted, he is kind of a "grunty" fellow, but he might be amenable to kisses from friendly visitors  

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wow! Sure does look like an English Trumpeter! He must have escaped his owner!

Their loss is YOUR gain, Terry! Do keep up informed about him in future updates!

He sure is a different looking pigeon...quite the DANDY!  

Hugs and Scritches to him! Let us know what you name him!

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Hugs and Scritches to him! Let us know what you name him! Shi


He was already named by my friend who rescued him .. Sean Gordon ..

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> He was already named by my friend who rescued him .. Sean Gordon ..
> 
> Terry


Sorry, I remember...NOW...a little late...

Why that name? I'm not familiar with "Sean Gordon"...I'm sure that name has some significance... 

Please update us with more pictures! Such an unusual bird! He has SUCH a "LOOK!"


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Interesting looking bird, if you decide to breed him his kids would probably have a unique coloring.

Just a thought.


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

it looks like a bokhara?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*What kind of pigeon is this?*

I just got to my email and see others have already identified him. My book says English Trumpeter as well. He is a handsome guy.

Margaret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*What kind of pigeon is this?\*

Terry,

This guy looks like a really nice bird. These English Trumpeters have enormous muffs. I wonder if they band them some other way than the traditional band. There is a breeder of them in Dana Point by the name of Bob Nolan who might be able to give you information about this bird. His email address per my Pigeons of North America book is [email protected].

Margaret


----------

